# Sonship and its effects on me



## Michael Doyle (May 31, 2010)

It has come to my understanding that there are concerns with Jack Miller`s teachings on Sonship and the New Life Churches. While I am not an advocate nor opponent to these theological teachings, I must say, in process of taking this course in seminary at this time, it is producing a harvest within my very soul, looking introspectively at my own heart and its tendency to live as an orphan even in light of the glorious gospel and God`s promise to make us sons and heirs to Him.

whatever the concerns may be, and I am familiar having looked back at the posts, this is a helpful tool nonetheless in not only learning the lyrics (theology and the study thereof) but also as Paul says, hearing the music (the Christian experience) and putting the two together that we may experience the joy that Christ has for us.

In writing this post I suppose I am opening this up to critique and I suppose that is ok, but my point is to encourage us to live out our theology and experientially know the joy that comes from living it out. I am in no way insinuating no one does that here, it may just be me and in any case I thank you all and seek your prayers that I may continue in the joy of God`s salvation always keeping the gospel before me and knowing that the grace that saved me is the same grace that sustains me and will see me to glory. God did it all! Out of his glorious works of grace may my works, perfected by faith alone in Christ alone, flow.


----------



## Scott1 (May 31, 2010)

Michael,

I'm not familiar enough with this as a teaching program to comment.

I note with a search a detailed analysis by Dr. McMahon on an earlier thread (see esp. post#20). There may be other threads useful in understanding what this might be:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/sonship-theology-3435/


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 31, 2010)

I have seen this thread Scott and appreciate your reply. Mine is just to say that while some flaws may exist within the framework, this gist of this teaching, living in light of our eternal sonship in Christ, I find a wonderfully freeing sense of my belonging to God and no longer the sense of adding to my salvation. Again, I am ill equipped to argue the full merits or lack thereof from the program, just stating the wonderful benefits at looking into the gist of Paul`s teaching in Galatians to see the fullness of the gospel therein and its wonderful message of enduring grace to sustain us in the Christian walk.


----------



## lynnie (May 31, 2010)

You might like this:

Amazon.com: When History Teaches Us Nothing: The Recent Reformed Sonship Debate in Context…

Fair and balanced, a little dry.

We went to a New Life Church before we moved to NJ. I cannot say enough good things about all the people heavily influenced by Jack Miller. Their grasp of the need to depend on God, manifested in lives devoted to prayer, combined with love of Reformed theology, and the heart for missions, well, it was beautiful.

When hubby went to WTS he said Miller had something none of the other profs there had ( and he certainly admired many of his profs!) But Miller seemed to stand alone when it came to depending on God in prayer. Yeah, we have to do things and be faithful, but ultimately God has to pour out His Holy Spirit and save the lost and change the saved.

The most vocal anti-Miller voices back then, like Adams, in person were contemptuous, arrogant, and ungracious. That doesn't make them wrong, but it does make their vitriol seem to be motivated by jealousy of New Life. But Trumper covers this in the book.

Enjoy. Good stuff there. At some point it helps to get past imputation of justifcation, and think about adoption and union with Christ!!!


----------



## Scott1 (May 31, 2010)

> From 2004 thread, post 16.
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/sonship-theology-3435/
> 
> 
> ...



From the analysis in the earlier thread, when this "movement" was being popularized (I'm not sure what has happened to it in the last few years)- as long as we clearly recognize that being justified and being adopted are two separate things, I think we are okay.

Fallen human beings perennially confuse something very important. That while faith in Christ's righteousness alone justifies us, the faith given by God to us is never alone- it is always a living faith that will produce, otherwise it was never real in the first place.

I suspect that is what this boils down to- and justification and adoption are both important truths under attack in every generation by human beings who think they can somehow earn their salvation.

(Please understand, I'm not at all saying anyone has advocated that- only trying to clarify what we know are vital biblical interests that are so often compromised for expediency).

We also know two things:
1) We can believe and practice many wrong things and still go to Heaven
2) God commands us to worship Him in spirit and in truth, His truth as He has revealed it and we must carefully study and represent that.


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 31, 2010)

lynnie said:


> You might like this:
> 
> Amazon.com: When History Teaches Us Nothing: The Recent Reformed Sonship Debate in Context…
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Lynnie. That is the heart of the matter for me. I love the imputation of Justification and it means everything to me but for the Christian, that is but the beginning of the wonderment of God. I pray in my naivete I have not overlooked any glaring deficiencies but I have had such a great experience in this class that I know look forward to the depths of the theological studies before me not losing site of faith working itself out in love.


----------



## Pergamum (May 31, 2010)

I, too, benefitted greatly from the Sonship course. It can be a transforming time going through the readings and seeing our high status in Christ. I heartily endorse it.


----------



## itsreed (Jun 1, 2010)

My experience with Sonship has been a blessing. My observations (for what they're worth) are:

1. There was some helpful and some unhelpful criticism of the first iteration of Sonship.
2. The folks at World Harvest (Sonship's home) listened to both and responded well.
3. The latest iteration (four different versions) of this basic message is very, very helpful, and sufficiently sound in the hands of one who has learned both the discontinuities and the continuties, i.e., the biblical balanced/ordered relationships betweem justification, adoption, and sanctification.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 1, 2010)

While I have never been through the Sonship program, I know numerous people who have. My testimony is the same as those above. I have a copy of the materials and have looked over them. I don't see any glaring errors. The ladies Bible study at our church is currently going through the program.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jun 1, 2010)

I recommend this book (also available on Amazon here but out of stock) which was a result of a GPTS conference on Sanctification where a theological representative from WHM (World Harvest Missions - started by Dr. C. Jack Miller) debated the issue. His essay is included along with the critiques. I think the exchange was excellent and provides a helpful critique - and, as I understand it, it also led to WHM adjusting their theological emphases some after the debate. I have lent out my copy or I could give you more details as well as the name of the WHM representative. You may have to call the seminary to obtain a copy as it appears to be out of print now. While I agree that adoption (which is really the doctrine that "Sonship" emphasizes) is a too-long neglected doctrine in Reformed circles (some early ST's barely mention it), but, at the same time adoption does not replace our "union with Christ" as the true and main source of all our benefits in the Christian life. Earlier WHM materials taught a primacy of adoption. Another helpful resource out there is Chad Van Dixhoorn's critique of Sonship in the Westminster Theological Journal from a while back.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 1, 2010)

It sounds like the underlying theology was revised to be biblical.

It's always refreshing to see _"Semper Reformans, Semper Reformanda"_ in action.

Soli Deo Gloria.


----------



## itsreed (Jun 2, 2010)

Scott: indeed, that is exactly what World Harvest did, listen to their critics and humbly responded to make their materials more consistent with the Scriptures.

I found Van Dixhoorn's critique very well balanced and on target. I reviewed the GPTS critique and did not find much new that added to this critique. Good, but not more.

Again, the latest iteration of this teaching is very helpful. As with any such material, it requires the person's Berean-ness, their willingness to let Scripture vet the opinions of the material.

I use the material to help those raised in the church who do not have a good grasp on the Bible get a better one (this tends to be most "Christians" I meet). The blessings are substantial, not because the material is so revolutionary but because the gospel is so clouded in our era.

Anything that faithfully helps clear up the cloudiness is welcome.


----------

